# RIP Mariposa



## zephyr

Am looking hopefully for this to be false as she is a good mate.


----------



## Tude

I hope not! I didn't know her but still.


----------



## PotatoMan

i saw that username active here the other day..


----------



## SKL

Oh no. I just was browsing through some other thread that had an oblique reference to this and I was praying that I was misinterpreting it or that it wasn't true ... hopes & prayers it's not ... too many of our friends taken in the past few years ...


----------



## Bomboclat

Really sad to hear about this. The last I heard she was doing really well and she was already really well kept on here. 
Sending love to her family, she will definitely be missed 

out to the heads who had the chance to know her.


----------



## alasdairm

her cousin posted of her passing. man, so sad. j and i had some fun times a few years ago when we were both living in san francisco. rip.

alasdair


----------



## zephyr

Oh shit no.


----------



## axl blaze

what? this can't be true...

I remember when I moved to boston and was nervous she had an hour long phone conversation with me that helped me out... I'll never forget that

RIP lady... Gonna pray


----------



## Kittycat5

Condolences to her family and you guys. Didnt know her, but never want to see a friend of anyone here pass away. 

Not to be morose, but what was the cause of death?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

The butterfly's gentle flutter had batted its last delicate gusts that will blow forever more throughout Bluelight. RIP Mariposa.


----------



## axl blaze

mariposa bonita; vaya con Dio


----------



## kytnism

huh?

...kytnism...


----------



## Infinite Jest

I am absolutely in shock about this, she was one of the best of all BLers. We had some great times together in San Francisco and at Coachella. 

When I was going through a pretty bad time she had some great words for me, that I've never forgotten even 11-12 years later. Absolutely shattered to see the news on FB.

RIP J. Hope you're with your mother now.


----------



## Bill

Really sad, she was a great person


----------



## Max Power

Wow. RIP. She was a wonderful contributer to BL.


----------



## kittyinthedark

Her family has not shared the cause of death, but her father said that it was unexpected and unintentional.  Suffice it to say there is a lot of sadness today.  She was one of the first bluelighters I ever connected with, and I'll always remember our stupid silly picture of our feet at Starscape.


----------



## cherub

Unfortunately it is true, It was sudden and not on purpose is all we know.   I adored that girl. sweet and smart soul.


----------



## kytnism

im lost for words. sorry to everyone who loved her 

id like to think tobala was waiting to greet her with open arms. 

...kytnism...


----------



## alasdairm

zephyr said:


> Oh shit no.


i know 

i'm pretty sure that mariposa was there the day that you, me, dextermeth and ebola? went for chinese food, right? seems like a lifetime ago but also like yesterday.

j 

alasdair


----------



## zephyr

Yes. Thank god I met her and will miss her forever. Very sorry for her father and hope he is going to get through this.


----------



## kytnism

my condolences also to a. even after their separation he never spoke an ill word about her and reminisced about the better times 

...kytnism...


----------



## claire22

Wtf


----------



## SKL

_Cattle die, kindred die, 
Every man is mortal:
But the good name never dies 
Of one who has done well._


----------



## zephyr

Want to thank her for never giving up on an old crack head.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## phr

rip


----------



## DarthMom

I come back here every year or so, and always look for her. We always knocked heads and I loved arguing with her, and found it so funny. Never knew why we bickered despite being so much alike. I'm sorry we never met, and think we'd have gotten along quite well over a few glasses, no, boxes of wine. Rip J, I hope you are in peace


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

It's upsetting to know that you're gone. Even though I never had the pleasure of knowing you beyond bluelight and social media, your kind words have remained with me. You were intelligent, beautiful and bright. I will miss you. ?


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

RIP gorgeous girl.   Another good egg gone..


----------



## randycaver

sad.


----------



## bagochina

Sad but how did she die?


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

bagochina said:


> Sad but how did she die?





kittyinthedark said:


> Her family has not shared the cause of death, but her father said that it was unexpected and unintentional.



 nothing more than that.


----------



## axl blaze

sending much love to all of J's friends in this trying time

it's what a woman like her would have wanted 33333333333333


----------



## junglejuice

So sad


----------



## Captain.Heroin

alasdairm said:


> her cousin posted of her passing. man, so sad. j and i had some fun times a few years ago when we were both living in san francisco. rip.
> 
> alasdair


rip

sad times


----------



## ocean

RIP Mariposa  
When we first started talking, freaking ages ago, I always thought about how beautiful your words were....how eloquently you wrote....
I will never forget our treks through the woods in the Cascades or our endless hours of astrology talk  Yesterday I was heartbroken for the loss of my friend and the loss of your bright future....but today as I look on it I am so pleased that you passed with such optimism in your heart. You were ready for the next step, you were hopeful. 
I am so blessed to have known you and will carry a piece of you with me always


----------



## Xorkoth

This is shocking... RIP


----------



## spork

Mariposa was such a beautiful, sweet soul. She always was so kind and welcoming to me. I'm so glad that I had the chance to know her and only wish that we were closer. Lots of love to her family and Bluelight family.


----------



## atri

Rest in peace.


----------



## paranoid android

Fuck fuck fuck! I spent the last day or so hoping this wasn't true that somehow her cousin got it wrong or fuck knows what. She is maybe the only old Bler i still am in regular contact with and could call a actual friend and i was talking to her maybe Tuesday night my time ffs. I'm just glad to have known her all these years as she was a wonderful person. Christ i don't even know what to say i'm gutted over this  

 RIP Mariposa you will be missed


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I wasn't ever close with her and can't tell you the last time I interacted with her in any way but she contributed a lot to this place over the years and a lot of mutual friends held her in high regard.  My condolences to those who were close to her on and off the board.  Rest in peace.


----------



## plurMONSTER

I'm sorry we didn't get a chance to say goodbye, Jillian. I hope you found peace in your last moments in this world.


----------



## DG

It's been years since I have logged in here and so sad to have it be today. I came on to see if there was any more info on what has happened to sweet Jillian other than what was said on her FB page. I saw someone mention they were told it was alcohol related, not sure how accurate that is. This is so incredibly sad. She was such a sweet and wonderful person as well as being especially kind-hearted. She and I kept in touch over the years and she would pop up out of the blue to send me some positive words on my family or to send a random funny photo. I was so sad to hear of this


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i hope you are now resting peacefully in your mother's arms.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was asked to post regarding J's death.  The person who requested would like to keep anonymous and can no longer be connected to BL due to professional restrictions.  Here is an excerpt of the email I was sent

_He (Mariposa's dad) told me he came home and she was on the living room floor unconscious. He called the ambulance and they tried to resuscitate her but she had died a few hours before that. He said they did the autopsy immediately to rule out homicide or suicide. She died from alcohol poisoning. The toxicology report said she had alcohol levels so high she went into a coma and just passed away.There were no illegal drugs in her body and she had a prescription for cannabis. Her dad acknowledged (cried) over how bad her drinking had got that he was worried about her and tried to talk to her. If you don't want to post about it when it comes up, can you pass that onto someone? I don't even know who to ask anymore.  She was happier than she had been in years in life and her father was so happy to have her home again. She just   had a problem with alcohol and couldn't handle it anymore _


----------



## Droppersneck

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I was asked to post regarding J's death.  The person who requested would like to keep anonymous and can no longer be connected to BL due to professional restrictions.  Here is an excerpt of the email I was sent
> 
> _He (Mariposa's dad) told me he came home and she was on the living room floor unconscious. He called the ambulance and they tried to resuscitate her but she had died a few hours before that. He said they did the autopsy immediately to rule out homicide or suicide. She died from alcohol poisoning. The toxicology report said she had alcohol levels so high she went into a coma and just passed away.There were no illegal drugs in her body and she had a prescription for cannabis. Her dad acknowledged (cried) over how bad her drinking had got that he was worried about her and tried to talk to her. If you don't want to post about it when it comes up, can you pass that onto someone? I don't even know who to ask anymore.  She was happier than she had been in years in life and her father was so happy to have her home again. She just   had a problem with alcohol and couldn't handle it anymore _


Wow that is incredibly sad pi


----------



## Kenickie

whoa holy shit

rip mariposa


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

fuckin right it is
alcohol kills


----------



## Rogue Robot

I saw her Facebook this morning. 

I'm absolutely at a loss for words. I remember her nudging me to be a SLR mod when I was in C&U. 

I hope she can finally have the complete peace she always wanted. 

RIP Mariposa


----------



## Rogue Robot

I also wanted to say I also haven't logged in on quite some time, but I see so many old schoolers come back. 

I miss you guys.  and J was very loved by many of us.


----------



## herbavore

I had to go check FB because I could not believe this to be true. She seemed to be in such a good place lately. I am heartbroken for her father who she loved so much.

I could never listen to this song without picturing you after getting to know you as Mariposa on here:

https://youtu.be/gEeft7_pu7g

Can't help but hope that all the passionate despair you felt over the killing of Cecil the lion means that he was one of the beings to see your spirit on its way.


----------



## Johnny1




----------



## erosion

We had a falling out years ago but still sad. RIP jillian


----------



## AmorRoark

An unbelievably wonderful woman. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## Mysterie

i never really got to know her but she reached out to me via pm a while ago, which to me was quite special and showed her genuine warmth and honesty. 

im sorry for everyone's loss


----------



## DG

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I was asked to post regarding J's death.  The person who requested would like to keep anonymous and can no longer be connected to BL due to professional restrictions.  Here is an excerpt of the email I was sent
> 
> _He (Mariposa's dad) told me he came home and she was on the living room floor unconscious. He called the ambulance and they tried to resuscitate her but she had died a few hours before that. He said they did the autopsy immediately to rule out homicide or suicide. She died from alcohol poisoning. The toxicology report said she had alcohol levels so high she went into a coma and just passed away.There were no illegal drugs in her body and she had a prescription for cannabis. Her dad acknowledged (cried) over how bad her drinking had got that he was worried about her and tried to talk to her. If you don't want to post about it when it comes up, can you pass that onto someone? I don't even know who to ask anymore.  She was happier than she had been in years in life and her father was so happy to have her home again. She just   had a problem with alcohol and couldn't handle it anymore _



How incredibly sad


----------



## cj

Terrible.  

A few years ago she sent me a really kind PM regarding a thread I posted in the darkside. I never forgot about that. This is really shocking.


----------



## Crow

Godspeed Jillian


----------



## ScotchMist

Truly sad to see another name join the shrine


----------



## junglejuice

Alcohol...I can empathize ?

Such a waste


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wow - very sad.  I'm sorry for all of yall that were close to her.


----------



## Samadhi

i'm numb, i still can't believe she is gone.

It's just not fucking right. I just can't process it.


----------



## carl

This is very sad news. Rest in peace J.


----------



## EvoldicA

...last login 06-06-2011 but here I am...

I read the posting on facebook, and hoped it was somehow not true but it's never that way.  RIP Mariposa.


----------



## Help?!?!

RIP, old friend!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Too young girl, too young.

With thoughts to your father.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Very sad news 
Remember her well from posting here in my earlier days 

RIP


----------



## liquidocean

Unfortunate, and unfortunately true.  We had been recently chatting and talking, and she was on a good flow of energy with an embrace for life and some good long term motivations for her goals. 

Breaks my heart.  Never hesitate to tell the people in your life that you love them while you have the chance.

l/o


----------



## Samadhi

liquidocean said:


> Unfortunate, and unfortunately true.  We had been recently chatting and talking, and she was on a good flow of energy with an embrace for life and some good long term motivations for her goals.
> 
> Breaks my heart.  Never hesitate to tell the people in your life that you love them while you have the chance.
> 
> l/o



This is the absolute tragedy of it, things were going so well for her, her future was looking bright, she was happy living with her dad, growing heirloom tomatoes and pickling cucumber. It just doesn't seem real.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

She friended me on FB and I asked her why, she never explained, now I know why. After reading the condolences on FB I realized she was Mariposa and we met here. She recently had some kind of trouble with a BF and her car, finding housing etc. and I invited her to park her car in my backyard. As I recall she quit her moderating responsibility because she was going to school. Sad.


----------



## animal_cookie

rip


----------



## zephyr

Cant imagine never talking to her again.


----------



## Belisarius

I barely knew of her, but her presence on the board was treasured.  My deepest condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## L2R

Rest in peace, ms j. ???


----------



## swilow

Fuck. Sad news. 

Rest easy mariposa...


----------



## puke

RIP, anybody who has her facebook account could you post a pic of her so we have a face??


----------



## swilow

^I don't think that is appropriate tbph...


----------



## L2R

Yeah she never posted pics on BL.


----------



## ebola?

> RIP, anybody who has her facebook account could you post a pic of her so we have a face??



She wouldn't have wanted others to do this, I don't think. . .

ebola


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I agree.


----------



## junglejuice

If you were close enough, you know how she looked.
I think you meant no harm though


----------



## GenericMind

Wait this is a joke right? Mariposa really passed away?????


----------



## The_Rogue

Fucking awful.


----------



## xstayfadedx

WTF NO FUCKING WAY.  WHAT THE FUCK.  NOOOO.  

She used to call me when I was still a minor and going through a lot of shit.... and gave me such good advice and just listened.  I am so upset over this.  I don't know what else to say.

Rest in peace  so sad.
/sorry for the swearing, but I literally have no words at the moment.


----------



## NotQuiteAnonymous

My heart hurts.

May you rest in peace.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I was asked to post regarding J's death.  The person who requested would like to keep anonymous and can no longer be connected to BL due to professional restrictions.  Here is an excerpt of the email I was sent
> 
> _He (Mariposa's dad) told me he came home and she was on the living room floor unconscious. He called the ambulance and they tried to resuscitate her but she had died a few hours before that. He said they did the autopsy immediately to rule out homicide or suicide. She died from alcohol poisoning. The toxicology report said she had alcohol levels so high she went into a coma and just passed away.There were no illegal drugs in her body and she had a prescription for cannabis. Her dad acknowledged (cried) over how bad her drinking had got that he was worried about her and tried to talk to her. If you don't want to post about it when it comes up, can you pass that onto someone? I don't even know who to ask anymore.  She was happier than she had been in years in life and her father was so happy to have her home again. She just   had a problem with alcohol and couldn't handle it anymore _



 Very sad.  I miss Mariposa/J. and she was a very kind and compassionate person.  My condolences to her family.


----------



## Help?!?!

Ahh man it's so sad she picked up the bottle again... I loved reading about her recovery and well she was handling it but we all have cracks and flaws. Sometimes the dam just bursts and we lose a truly great person. She did so much for BL and I'm sure we'll all remember that fondly! Another kind soul lost, I hope you at least found peace!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

(Hi!! Cherub and spork!!!)


----------



## Ravr

Just recently returned to bl, sad to see this


----------



## axl blaze

it warms my heart to see how Jill touched so many people. I knew I wasn't the only one

how did she care for so many random people? who does that, in this day and age??

just a reminder as to how great of a person she was


----------



## euphoria_redux

RIP Mariposa... you will be missed.


----------



## junglejuice

axl blaze said:


> it warms my heart to see how *Jill* touched so many people



She would smack you for calling her "Jill"


----------



## Samadhi

I still can't believe she is gone...


----------



## sushii

So awful to see this. I haven't been active on BL for years but I've never forgotten the advice and support she gave me. She was compassionate and strong and I always admired her. I don't really know what to say


----------



## axl blaze

junglejuice said:


> She would smack you for calling her "Jill"



oh Jillian 

I still bring her up in prayers every now and then


----------



## tambourine-man

RIP.  You were one of the first people I identified with when I joined.  You were kind and generous in your words.

My love to your friends and family.

sometimes, I wonder if I will return to Bluelight and not find someone from my history gone...


----------



## chinky

another great person gone way too soon..

RIP mariposa


----------



## masaz

I just saw this, damn that's sad. I remember talking to her when I was just a teenager, but hadn't spoken in recent times. Rest in peace, Mariposa


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Awww how sad.  RIP girl


----------



## Transcendence

oh god. I only knew her through BL but like Tobala she always seemed like a pillar of the community. One of the first people I would associate with this board. I knew how bad she was struggling and a bit about her history, but...I don't know, words fail me. The list of recognizable names here makes me sick. 

Mariposa's advice and posts were some of the most comforting and helpful, and she struck me as one of the most selfless and nurturing personalities here. She not only helped me, but I know she also talked to my son when he was at his worst over the last decade. 

Anxiety and addiction to GABAergics are incessant and brutal to put it mildly.


----------



## bingey

Hey rest in peace mariposa


----------



## blackwinterday

This is one of the last names I expected to see here. Mariposa was one of my all-time favorite BLers who was both compassionate and possessed a wealth of wisdom she was kind enough to share with the community.

You will forever be missed.


----------



## chugs

If BL had a mother it would be Mariposa.

What a fucked year. Too many people have gone to the next level.


----------



## beagleboy

I had a falling out with mariposa but Ive been thinking about during the holidays who has been a caring soul on bluelight. 
Mariposa came up, too bad shes dead.


----------



## phactor

Holy shit, just finding out about this. Had many conversations and shared experiences with our struggles with booze. RIP. She helped me get sober, even if she did not realize it.


----------



## Cyc

Mari no


----------



## drscience

Rest in Peace Mari.


----------



## socko

It feels like yesterday when she reached out to me via pm.  Though we never met, we were both living back and forth in PDX and SFO.  I don't drive so she had kindly offered to give me a ride to the airport.  I'm sorry I never took her up on the offer. That was the last chance to meet her and possibly make a friend.


----------



## nowonmai

Oh no!! I don't come here often any more. Seems whenever i do there's another death. 
Mariposa was an absolute lady. Gracious in the extreme. RIP.


----------



## New

Condolences given. Holy Shit.


----------



## zephyr

Hi mate. Thinking of you a lot lately. I miss you and am hoping we meet again. For a hug and a talk ...


----------



## cj

I miss her presence on the board. I hope your at peace lovely lady.


----------



## dapinitial

I was looking for her...


----------



## dapinitial

RIP. My condolences to the family. I actually returned to BL because I wanted to acknowledge her and let her know I grew up.


----------



## wondci2

Damn it. Guess I'm really late reading this news as well.  RIP girl.


----------



## L2R

in the amazing new tv series westworld, there is a bar called the mariposa saloon.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Ugh. Why oh why did I come to the bluelight shrine, after all this time? Mariposa, you were so sweet to me and I am so sorry to see that you're gone. You were as beautiful as your name and I'll miss you, Spanish butterfly. Rest in peace.


----------



## Boupstarnm

It's like saying I miss my girlfriends best friend. Never too close but close enough to keep me in check.


----------



## Samadhi

L2R said:


> in the amazing new tv series westworld, there is a bar called the mariposa saloon.




Yes  Every time I watched it, I thought of her. 

Posa, I really miss you today.


----------



## xstayfadedx

We became facebook friends 6 years ago, today.  I miss you.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Awww man, that really sux....she wwas the coolest!


----------



## zephyr

Happy birthday mate.  Miss you heaps  xx


----------



## herbavore




----------



## alasdairm

happy birthday, j.

alasdair


----------



## zephyr

Still talk to you and sometimes feel you can listen.

I feel warmth when lost and its you helping.

Xx


----------



## Boupstarnm

A friend for years. 

We were both daily posters around '10 and I remember her.

Sucks. I haven't been on blue light in about a year and I had a feeling someone close died. Sucks.

Well I'm ninety days sober today. I'll keep her in my prayers. I know she kept me in hers.


----------



## herbavore

Congratulations on the 90 days, Boup. I was just thinking about Mari yesterday. We were both going back and forth between Portland and the Bay Area and yet continually ended up in the opposite place to the other. We talked about meeting up for two years doing that location see-saw and it never happened in time. I will always regret that. She was a truly lovely person and also for me represents a kind of old school BLer.


----------



## zephyr

Jeez you would wipe the floor with ten egos of today like they didn't even exist.  And real!y they don't.

Mate.  .

Never forgotten.

Your dress doesn't bloody fit me anymore dammit.


----------



## zephyr

I dont want to leave your memories behind.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Did I meet you the time in 2010 when WV and I visited the bay area?


 I had the pleasure to meet Ebola, Mariposa (rest in peace),
 a BLer formally known as Trevor (forget the BL handle), and a few other good folks.  I'm bad with names and....well 7 years ago a lot of brain cells killed the past 2 years.  I hope it is not wrong to ask...fond memories of Mariposa and Ebola brought to mind the fact there were many others but names escape me.



alasdairm said:


> i know
> 
> i'm pretty sure that mariposa was there the day that you, me, dextermeth and ebola? went for chinese food, right? seems like a lifetime ago but also like yesterday.
> 
> j
> 
> alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Morninggloryseed said:


> Did I meet you the time in 2010 when WV and I visited the bay area?
> 
> 
> I had the pleasure to meet Ebola, Mariposa (rest in peace),
> a BLer formally known as Trevor (forget the BL handle), and a few other good folks.  I'm bad with names and....well 7 years ago a lot of brain cells killed the past 2 years.  I hope it is not wrong to ask...fond memories of Mariposa and Ebola brought to mind the fact there were many others but names escape me.


yes we met.

i have a photo of us all somewhere. if i recall @alterego and indelibleface were there as were fruitfly and her (now) husband whose bl handle escapes me.

alasdair


----------



## zephyr

Sonic?


----------



## zephyr

Sometimes i just dit and have this screen up and cant think of what to say.

I wish you could talk back and one day  we will talk agsin.

So many gone.

No matter what , the presence of you and the fun in thise years will be a cherished time.

You are always with me and its just so unfair to lose you snd so many others.


----------



## zephyr

Me again.


I wish you were here and we were pistehoring and chatting and you would be there when I come stateside.

But you arent.

No one really is.

I guess ill be angry for a long time about all this and its better to just walk away .


I miss you.


----------



## zephyr

Its v sad to have ao many former mates in the shrine.

Its not getting easier

We miss u


----------



## zephyr

Me again. Usual waffle. We all miss u mate


----------



## zephyr

Its been years and still talk every day.


----------



## Asclepius

to your memory, Mari.

https://www.ted.com/talks/richard_wilkinson


----------



## zephyr

Shine on kid.

Never forgotten.


----------



## zephyr

Return to earth immediately young lady.  You have explaining to do!!!!!!!


Eh. Ill come over your way itll be easier.


----------



## zephyr

Mate, you know what, all the individual relationships you had with all the peopke in your life,  I dont have any say or much involvement in except for mutual friends and that at best is long distance.

I cherish you and especially since you had my back going through some serious shit.  I think thats what we all need, you being the headstrong person you are could have used that back but actually physically wirh you.  I dont know if anyone could control you when you lost control though and id I had have known how bad your addiction was,  from here all I could have done is just listen.

I have to let you go too.  Youll pop up as you do I am sure and you would understand what I feel for you is not what others do, but thats basically their life and their perspective.

I love ya no matter what, forgiveness and acceptance I dont need to give to you so remembering you is easy.

I did not realise that grieving like this caused pain to other people who feel like their pain didnt matter do with that you ill keep to myself which you are anyway.


Pleasure to have met you.

I spent time with a mutual loved one who remembers you fondly so with us alive you live on.

Bye mate.


----------



## fairnymph

We had a falling out (like a few others I see...) back when I was in school in NorCal, but before that we were very close friends & spent lots of time together; she knew my late husband Ryan well, too. Over 15yrs ago! I am shocked she actually ODed from alcohol but that was always her weakness, and just goes to show how arbitrary drug classifications are. I hope you're in a better place, Jillian. Prayers to her father, a good man I had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Samadhi

I saw a girl with wavy blonde hair walking a husky up my street and i felt like i'd been punched in the chest. For a moment i actually thought it was you... I miss our chats.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Miss you.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Infinite Jest said:


> I am absolutely in shock about this, she was one of the best of all BLers. We had some great times together in San Francisco and at Coachella.
> 
> When I was going through a pretty bad time she had some great words for me, that I've never forgotten even 11-12 years later. Absolutely shattered to see the news on FB.
> 
> RIP J. Hope you're with your mother now.


Heh,   I still associate you with this place, we shoild talk more tbh.

Mariposa, could use a little of your sass today@


----------



## Asclepius

^ aw, pluggle


----------



## Samadhi

Ms Jillian, 

I was dozing off just then, and in my half asleep state, you randomly popped in to my head... well, i'm listening  

I still miss you, my heart feels squeezy pang whenever i think that you should still be earthside, damn it


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

^ yep.


----------



## stellablue

All I can say is wow the pain I feel to see this thread. I think of you so often. Jillian you will never be forgotten. You were there for me in some dark times I went through. I know they have a special place for you in heaven. I don't know that there are many  special souls like yours.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I wish you were here, your presence is missed in my life.

There is comfort in reading old posts yet talking to you is never going to happen again and it is such a loss.


----------



## cj

Still remember you all these years later


----------



## Mysterier

I still can't believe this.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Neither can I.


I miss her .


----------



## jackie jones

She was one of the first Bluelighters that I looked up to.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

jackie jones said:


> She was one of the first Bluelighters that I looked up to.




Am very thankful to have gone to meet her, unfortunately mariposa and dextermeth are both deceased now.  Having both in same room was very fun, won't ever forget them.


----------



## jackie jones

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Am very thankful to have gone to meet her, unfortunately mariposa and dextermeth are both deceased now.  Having both in same room was very fun, won't ever forget them.



That must have been a great time.


----------



## Samadhi

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Am very thankful to have gone to meet her, unfortunately mariposa and dextermeth are both deceased now.  Having both in same room was very fun, won't ever forget them.



These are the two people I cried hard about. Jillian was such a good friend, considering we'd never met in person, and Tim was a very special person to me, even if he drove me up the wall. The pain of his death felt by some of my most beloved people played a huge part in my grief as well. But yeah, i cried big when i found out about Jillian and Tim


----------



## JoEhJoEh

I did not know her but i send all my love to her family and her friends. It is triggering me a bit because i found my father the same way, but no worries, this was years ago. All my good thoughts, all my energy I sent to the people that are totally desperate now because of her loss. 

Rest in peace, Jillian. 

JJ


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Miss you J,


----------



## Hylight




----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Its tragic to see that there are many in this thread that have also died.

Its been years, Jillian, many more till we see each other again.  Remembering you as always.


----------



## negrogesic

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Its tragic to see that there are many in this thread that have also died.
> 
> Its been years, Jillian, many more till we see each other again.  Remembering you as always.



Who were here before name wise


----------



## JessFR

✿Dai₷y✿ said:


> Its tragic to see that there are many in this thread that have also died.
> 
> Its been years, Jillian, many more till we see each other again.  Remembering you as always.



That's how it always seems to be with so many of these threads. People who died being mourned by more people who then died. 

*hugs*


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Me again.

Youre not missing much down here, too many viruses and idiots, see u later


----------



## twotoomany

Blue_Phlame said:


> The butterfly's gentle flutter had batted its last delicate gusts that will blow forever more throughout Bluelight. RIP Mariposa.


Beautifully said. Ugh. Losing so many so fast…


----------



## Dtergent

Remembering you today, Jillian.


----------

